
Stallman dragged in the Epstein s*tstorm - al_form2000
https://www.thedailybeast.com/famed-mit-computer-scientist-richard-stallman-defends-epstein-victims-were-entirely-willing
======
newnewpdro
[https://stallman.org/archives/2019-jul-
oct.html#14_September...](https://stallman.org/archives/2019-jul-
oct.html#14_September_2019_\(Statements_about_Epstein\))

------
Fins
Is this in any way surprising? Just like the lack of comments here...

